#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  anaal sex haram?

## darico

beste mensen is anaal sex haram met je vrouw of vriendin?
en naar vagina kijken ook niet heb ik ooit gehoord.
wie weet hier meer van danku.

----------


## mocroboy2

Heb ff iets voor je opgezocht  :grote grijns:  wel in het engels hoop dat je het begrijpt en je mag sowieso geen vriendin hebben laat staan sex.
maar kijken is gwn toegestaan maar kan daar nu ff niks op vinden je kan gewoon google proberen :P

1 – It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah (may Allaah be pleased with him) that the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “The one who has intercourse with his wife in her back passage has disavowed himself of that which was revealed to Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him).” Narrated by Abu Dawood (3904); classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh Abi Dawood. 

2 – It was narrated that Ibn ‘Abbaas (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “Allaah will not look at a man who has intercourse with a woman in her back passage.” Narrated by al-Tirmidhi (1165); classed as saheeh by Ibn Daqeeq al-‘Eid in al-Ilmaam (2/660) and by al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Tirmidhi. 

3 – It was narrated that Khuzaymah ibn Thaabit (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “Allaah is not too shy to tell the truth” three times. “Do not have intercourse with women in their back passages.” Narrated by Ibn Maajah (1924); classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh Ibn Maajah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## darico

masha allah.// ben nu al wat wijzer geworden.

----------


## moslim1979

> beste mensen is anaal sex haram met je vrouw of vriendin?
> en naar vagina kijken ook niet heb ik ooit gehoord.
> wie weet hier meer van danku.


salaam aikom 
anaal is zowiezo haraam starferllah naar haar vagina kijken als je getrouwd bent jah anders haraam ghair inchallah

----------


## darico

als ik zo vrij mag zijn dus de meeste moslims hebben veel uit te leggen op youm elkiyama.

----------


## muslima28

Anaal is 100% haram heb je het gedaan en toon je er oprecht berouw voor en doet het niet meer dan is Allaah vergevensgezind, heb het nu over gehuwden, voor ongehuwden is alles haram met elkaar, helaas denken sommige meiden dat ze anaal kunnen doen en zogenaamd daardoor maagd blijven maar de daad is dubbel erger aodo billaah. En sommige mannen denken dat zij alles mogen en dat haram alleen voor vrouwen geld deze mannen houden niemand anders voor de gek dan zichzelf en op de dag des oordeels worden wij allen ter verantwoording geroepen ieder over zijn eigen daad.

Naar elkaars schaamdelen kijken binnen een islamitisch huwelijk is natuurlijk toegestaan als je 100% weet dat geen andere mens stiekem mee kan kijken natuurlijk.

----------


## darico

> Anaal is 100% haram heb je het gedaan en toon je er oprecht berouw voor en doet het niet meer dan is Allaah vergevensgezind, heb het nu over gehuwden, voor ongehuwden is alles haram met elkaar, helaas denken sommige meiden dat ze anaal kunnen doen en zogenaamd daardoor maagd blijven maar de daad is dubbel erger aodo billaah. En sommige mannen denken dat zij alles mogen en dat haram alleen voor vrouwen geld deze mannen houden niemand anders voor de gek dan zichzelf en op de dag des oordeels worden wij allen ter verantwoording geroepen ieder over zijn eigen daad.
> 
> Naar elkaars schaamdelen kijken binnen een islamitisch huwelijk is natuurlijk toegestaan als je 100% weet dat geen andere mens stiekem mee kan kijken natuurlijk.


Masha Allah ....dankje voor je bijdrage.

----------


## Bronstige Bosnir

O, man dat wist ik niet. Nou ga ik vrijdag echt vet hard biddu

----------

